# Wooden box with wooden hinges .



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a wooden box I made with wooden hinges I designed and made it a while ago hope you like it.Alistair


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice work, looks good


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

beautiful . alistair .
very well done !

what kind of wood is that ,
looks like a cross between oak and alder ?


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Alistair first time I have seen a box with such massive wooden hinges. Which wood is used for such work. The box itself is so nice. A picture of open box would have been a good addotion. Hope to see more projects from you.
Sharad


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Alistar!

*Beautiful! Clever! Unique!*

Just curious…
Did you drill the hole… then cut it out on a scroll saw?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

great hinge work … very nice


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i love it…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The hinges are sapele and the box is light mahogony.Alistair


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Very handsome box, Alistair!! I like the contrasting, sturdy looking hinges! Nice base too… Could you have made those box joints any more precise? Those are perfect!! Great build all around, my Friend!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic Looking Box, Alistair!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

super work Alistair looks cool


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Alistair,

Can you tell us how you made those hinges?

Thank you very much…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Alistair, why don't you post this and your celtic cross in your projects section? Then they won't get buried as these threads inevitably will as they get old.

And, the box joints look good with the darker end grain.


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

That's just beautiful Alistair!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

very nicely done Alistair


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful Alistair. I love the whole thing. Those hinges really set it off. Mike


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Very Nice Mate


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Very Very nice looking. Great work!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Scottie,

Are you going to tell us how you made those hinges?

Pretty Please…

Thank you…


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

I love it. My next box is gonna have wooden hinges. BZ


----------



## tonyennis (Oct 24, 2009)

...and Alstair tell us what you intend to put in the box. That's as important as the box.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

very nice mate


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Alistair That is a great looking box. I was wondering if the crass grain gleing of the hinges and the box side would cause any problems.

Are the hinges fully glued or just at a couple of points?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow thanks guys fully glued and no probs so far it is made with a wooden dowel I made on the lathe going through the hinges and all cut to fit. I am glad you liked them many thanks again for your ver encouraging and kind comments it means more to me than you can ever understand as woodworking wise I am quite on my own.Dear pals take care brotherly love as always your pal in Scotland Alistair


----------

